# How to access PBS (Nova, etc.) video streams from Canada?



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'd like to watch some of the great shows PBS has produced, which are available on their website. But all of the shows I've tried (mostly Nova) have produced "we're sorry, this content is not available in your region due to rights restrictions" or some similar nonsense.

I'm aware that it's possible to set up a proxy, and I may go that route, but I thought I'd ask about any other options or similar content that might be available in Canada first.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/98047-best-us-proxy-server.html


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks; that addresses the proxy issue.

I'd still be interested in hearing about any other sites that have PBS-like video libraries that can be accessed from Canada.


----------



## ged (Jul 30, 2008)

I've found a lot of older programs at

YTEpisodes

They have all been taken from YouTube and new episodes show up from time to time while others disappear. After a bit they ask for a donation but I found it worth while because I think a lot of the old shows were streets ahead of what comes out now.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

If you want to do it legitimately, there's always iTunes / AppleTV.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

bryanc said:


> I'd like to watch some of the great shows PBS has produced, which are available on their website. But all of the shows I've tried (mostly Nova) have produced "we're sorry, this content is not available in your region due to rights restrictions" or some similar nonsense.
> 
> I'm aware that it's possible to set up a proxy, and I may go that route, but I thought I'd ask about any other options or similar content that might be available in Canada first.


It's a shame that we can't watch stuff like that in Canada online. I'm so thankful that I have a PVR, Nova is one of my favourite shows ever that I must record. Last week's episode on Nova last week was the meteor that hit Russia. Amazing episode that just showed how vulnerable we earthlings really are on this planet.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes. The problem is that I don't have cable (haven't since 1987), and won't be getting it until they allow me to pay only for the content I want to watch. I am perfectly willing to pay for what I choose to watch, but not for all the dreck the cable companies would foist on me unwillingly. So all my TV watching is content I am able to stream or download legally from within Canada.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of that blather is foisted on them by the CRTC and Canadian Content rules.

Get a HD antenna, and point it to your nearest PBS station, if applicable.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

iMouse said:


> Some of that blather is foisted on them by the CRTC and Canadian Content rules.
> 
> Get a HD antenna, and point it to your nearest PBS station, if applicable.


This thread talks about over the air stations in Frederiction and includes PBS

NB, NS, PE, NL - Atlantic Provinces - OTA - Page 2 - Canadian TV, Computing and Home Theatre Forums

John


----------

